# RV Campgrounds in Port Mansfield



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Are there any nice RV campgrounds in Port Mansfield that are close enough to the water so you can leave you boat in the water? Thinking about trying to make a trip down after the 1st of the year for a week long fishing trip.:fish:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Park at Port Mansfield is a very nice park.....and there at a couple more. But I wouldn't leave my boat in the water while staying at any of them unless I had a slip to leave it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

There are 4 RV parks there. Goto www.port-mansfield.com and click on places to stay to get the info on the parks.


----------

